
I Bought Porn using Cryptocurrency and it was even worse than I expected - leifg
https://leifofpleasure.com/2018/05/02/i-bought-porn-using-cryptocurrency-and-it-was-even-worse-than-i-expected/
======
gaspoweredcat
to be fair it was more your lack of experience that made it an issue, heres
how it could be much easier:

1\. Go to bitcoin ATM and buy coins or bank transfer some funds into an
exchange, or buy off localbitcoins (or even mine some eth or xmr to excange to
xvg)

2\. send BTC to an exchange which trades verge (if needed)

3\. buy verge

4 pay pornhub in verge (using the correct payment ref)

done

its actually not that much more complicated than paying a credit card bill
manually

